# Lookin for an old bro



## Baddave (Jun 1, 2019)

*Hey everyone,
Ihavent seen my old bro Carl Lee Smock in a lotta years. He's an old rail tramp goes by the name Butch. Last time i saw him years ago he was squattin Helena Montana, and also Missoula. We go way back to the early 90's when we met at a viaduct barbeque under the North temple bridge in Salt lake City. We tramped around for awhile, till i went to prison out of Billings Mt for 10 years. He's a tough old dog, about 60 now. Anyone out there know of him or his whereabouts please contact me to at least let me know he's still kickin. Thank you everyone.*


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jun 1, 2019)

Well I was going to respond but you deleted yourself already???


----------



## Baddave (Jun 1, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Well I was going to respond but you deleted yourself already???


Nope. I just re did my profile


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jun 1, 2019)

So at first I thought you said "Dutch", but you said Butch which is a pretty common handle. I know a locomotive engineer here in my town thats named Butch. Do you know his full name or have any other details? I have some other connections that are closer to your age that might know. I'm 34.

OH WAIT CARL LEE SMOCK, ok. Never heard of him but I cant try and help.


----------



## Baddave (Jun 1, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> So at first I thought you said "Dutch", but you said Butch which is a pretty common handle. I know a locomotive engineer here in my town thats named Butch. Do you know his full name or have any other details? I have some other connections that are closer to your age that might know. I'm 34.
> 
> OH WAIT CARL LEE SMOCK, ok. Never heard of him but I cant try and help.


Cool bro. Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jun 1, 2019)

Carl Lee Smock was booked in Unsorted, MN on 4/02/2019 at 05:01 for Criminal Trespass to Property. 

Carl Lee Smock Mugshot 176197050 - Carl Lee Smock Arrest - Unsorted, MN - Booked on 4/02/2019 at 05:01 - Booked for Criminal Trespass to Property - https://mugshots.com/US-Counties/Minnesota/Unsorted-MN/Carl-Lee-Smock.176197050.html

Considering your description, it's most likely the same guy.


----------

